# Worried about the grooming appointment, please advice



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

Bella is booked in for her first groom on Friday. She hasn't been before and I am very worried about her being scared witless! She won't go near the hairdryer at home and she hates the noise of a clipper at home. I am scared that she will be traumatised by the whole experience of having noisy things used on her during her groom. . I will obviously raise this with the groomer but wondered does anyone have any advice? I am soooo worried and feel like cancelling the appointment so as not to put her through the experience! But she is getting very shaggy and is matting so needs doing at some point!

Thanks for any reassurance and help.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I was convinced Ringo would be traumatized for life as he is terrified of the blow dryer at home. I watched through the window when he had his first trim and he was just as calm as he could be. I was amazed. I have photos posted somewhere on the forums of him sprawled out on the table without a care in the world lol

sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have home grooming with a mobile groomer, you are there on hand to feed treats, and most important - reassure, you also have control over the cut/ groom and can give your requests and preferences regarding the cut etc.
I did leave my 2 at the groomers once, (i wouldn't do it again) only for a wash and minimal trim, on my return I could hear them from 100 yards up the road, Ralph was very unhappy and couldn't wait to get away.
My groomer will wash them, and uses HER towels, or you can wash them yourself after the cut, for a slighter less fee.
I'm very happy with this x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm also really nervous about our first trip to the groomers, and its (hopefully) a while off yet, so can empathise with you. 

I make sure I give my 2 a good brush/comb through most evenings, and they are getting much better at letting me do that...I'm hoping to keep them knot/mat-free for as long as possible as I'd like to avoid having them shaved, I want to get them scissor-trimmed by the groomers when their coats get too long (that's the plan but the reality may well be quite different. )

They are really not keen on the bath or hairdryer either, but I will be persevering with that at home too, getting them used to it as much as possible.

You've done well to get to 8 months without a trip to the groomers, we have finally managed to find a groomer who has experience with cockapoos, (we've seen her work and it looks ok!) so are thinking of getting our 2 to see her for a bit of a spruce-up and very light trim around the eyes and hygiene-area, mainly to get them used to the whole experience. 

I think you should definitely take Bella, and maybe ask if you can stay and wait (just in case?) especially if she is matting; it may not be the best experience of her life but the mats definitely need sorting and for the relatively short time the groom will take I am sure it will be worth getting her sorted and looking and feeling better. 

Good luck, do let us know how you get on.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I thought Molly would be traumatized when she first went but she was fine. At home she hates the hair blower but somehow they manage do do anything to her there. She is always happy to go in and really happy when we pick her up. After her groom she is very tired but she has no fears of going to the groomers


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We asked around and found the best groomer in town. Then we desensitized Rufus at home for a long time. Then we visited the groomers for happy visits, no groom. Then we washed and dried him at home to minimize his time there. All that and he went totally nuts at the groomer. Screaming and carrying on as though she was killing him. She asked us to leave, which we did. He did get done multiple times but she had to put a note on his file saying Rufus can jump over the person chest high gate. He is a BIG baby and now we do him at home. One of us has to keep up a steady stream of treats. He is one very SPOILED pup!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I would just explain to the groomer your concerns, often the dogs just behave for a groomer as they would have a no fuss approach and the dogs seem to trust them because of it, once you know she hates something you will be more tense when you try again even if you don't realise. A lot of groomers would prefer you not to be there as dogs can be worse when 'mummy' is there, just like kids playing up. I guess this is why it is better for them to go much earlier when they don't really need anything doing (I didn't either though) to get used to it,as it sounds as if you can't really leave it much longer or she will get worse. On a personal level I would go and see what I felt about the groomer, as long as I got a good feeling about them then I would just trust them to do it, it would be horrible leaving her with someone you didn't quite trust. Also I just got some calming drops to try out on my boy for the fireworks and it listed things to use them for, including grooming if it stressed them. Maybe something to think about. Good luck.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Most groomers want you to not only bring your dog back, but recommend them to others - it is in their interest to do a good job.
I'm sure if you explain it is Bella's first time they will take care to make the experience a positive one for her. 
You could also say that if they feel she is getting too stressed you would like them to call you.
I should think that they will not aim to do too much as it is her first visit - wash dry and a quick trim of paws, hygiene area and around face and then if she needs a whole body clip - book her in for a longer session in a couple of weeks.
good luck - we'd love to see before and after pics.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, after your post and a chat with DH, we have booked our 2 in for their first professional groom!  We are away next week for half term with the family (and our 4-legged boys too of course!) so have booked it for the Monday we get back. I too am nervous, and have asked her NOT to use clippers as I don't want them taken too short, but am having to pay more for scissor-cut as it takes a lot longer. 

When I mentioned that you could stay and wait in my previous post, I didn't mean in the room where she is being groomed, or anywhere that she could see you, I more meant somewhere nearby (maybe there's a waiting room?) just to put your mind at ease? I guess we are lucky that there are 2 of them for us, as they will have each other there for company, (although I doubt they'll see much of each other really.)

Good luck, looking forward to the before and after shots.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney (8 months) went to the groomers for the first time last week and I was worried because he runs a mile when he sees scissors or hears clippers. He likes being bathed but drying him is a nightmare because he wants to play bite the towel. The groomer said though that he was as good as gold.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

We took Seymour for a puppy wash at 14weeks old then his first professional groom at 20weeks. At home he tries to play bite the warm air coming out from the hair dryer and is not a big fan of the bath....

....at the groomers he was an angel! Who would have known?! Even let them pluck his ears and trim his nails!

When I went to pick him up he was sprawled out on his back in true cockapoo fashion, enjoying a tummy rub! They even gave him a tub of doggy ice cream when he left for being so good!

Don't worry, just find your pup a good groomer and they will do the rest. I'm sure they must have a way of handling pups as they do it all the time. Be specific with how you want the cut to look-I brought along a photo and list! Haha...well if my dog wasn't well behaved then I sure made up for it! Haha

X
https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your replies they have been of great help, I will fully explain my worries to the groomer and I will take in some of her favourite yummy treats for her ( she does tend to turn her nose up at other peoples treats!) . 
I know I need to get her groomed and I had a good feeling about the groomers when we went in to talk to her also the shop door is always open and very viewable as it is in a block of shops which makes me feel reassured that they don't hide anything behind a closed door. I don't want her to be scared - never thought I would be like this with a dog! It's as bad as sending my children to school for their first day!
I will be clear as to what I want and don't want. I just wish I had got her used to the dryer and or groomers at a much younger age.
I am reassured by the dogs who were scared but who loved being at the groomers and if it doesn't work out well then I will try a groomer that comes to the house with a grooming van next , but I felt Bella may be better away from the house- hard to know really. Goodness I can't believe how nervous I am!
Another question- 
The groomer said she will use clippers on her as her fur is quite long, is this normal practice?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I just took Piper for her first puppy groom. It wasn't a full groom though. But told the groomer of my concerns when bathing Piper on my own. She said Piper did well while there and even called my to ask if I wanted her to trim a bit more off her feet and face as she was doing so well. I think that they are not in their own homes, probably helps. I find Piper is not as hyper when she is not at home.

She was happy to see me of course, but didn't see that she was overly stress when I showed back up.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish Piper could come over and give Rufus a talking to!


----------



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

*She survived the experience!*

Well Bella has done me proud! 
She dragged me into the groomers and has tolerated the hairdryer and clippers well, she didn't like the high pressure rinsing hose and was nervous at first of the clippers and dryer. The groomer said she was one of the best dogs having a first time groom and she really liked the lady at the end so she can't have been too traumatised!
She looks lovely, I will attempt to put photos on to show her new look.
I feel so relieved that it all went well and she was happy and waggy tailed when I went in to collect her as I was so worried about her being scared and upset.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Excellent to hear that Bella not only survived her first groom, but made friends and came out at the end with a waggy tail 
Look forward to seeing her post groom pics.
Dot went today too, just for a bath paw trim - she has real hobbit feet - and she trimmed the hair that curls up into her eyes. Dot was apparently so relaxed that she snoozed while she was being dried...


----------

